# Skeleton Vfd Clocks In A Bottle!



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)

here are a few picks of the clocks i have been making over December, i will be making some NIXIE versions soon hopefully once i have worked out a simple high voltage nixie booster to boost 5v to 180v (i like my clocks to run from USB as its cheap and safer than mains)

they display the time as a single digit, so 23.33 flashes as 2-3-3-3 etc etc , they also have a nice colour changing backlight that gently illuminates the bottle from behind and they run from USB with a boost circuit to provide the 12v housed inside a 3D Printed box on the power cable.

anyway here are a few pics and a video. might be of interest to other people who like to tinker with clocks themselves.


----------



## Edb1984 (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Clever stuff. Can I see some pics of the 3D printed box (inside)?


----------



## pmhpmh (Nov 1, 2013)

fantastic


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Very clever. One for the bedside to remind you to have a drink as soon as you wake up before the day goes wrong.


----------

